
Ask HN: How does Tinder track me across app installs? - Scapeghost
I used Tinder many months ago in another country and had deleted the app.<p>When I reinstalled it in an entirely different country, I was shocked to see it open straight into my previous user account.<p>I was on a different phone and wifi network, had cleared my Safari cache, and I don&#x27;t use Facebook or anything that could be leaking a shared login.<p>How did Tinder know it was me? Where does it store data that persists after deleting the app? What do they use to identify the device?
======
TimSchumann
Same app store account?

------
Nextgrid
On iOS, apps can store values in the device's keychain and I am not sure
whether those are deleted when an app is deleted or whether disabling "iCloud
Keychain" changes anything.

